# Kickbikes :Ø)



## steveindenmark (1 Mar 2012)

I am hoping not to be shot down too much 

I do ride a TREK road bike and I have had an ICE trike and a Bacchetta Giro 26 and so can be considered as a real bike rider.

In the past I used to do a lot of distance running but because of 2 broken knees (motorbikes) and generally getting older (54). I cannot run the distances I used to and have decided to get a G4 Kickbike just to add a bit of variety to my riding.

They are getting increasingly popular in Scandanavia, where I live. Hugely popular in Finland. Lots of audax rides and PBP being done on them now. Across USA. They will boom before long.

Are there any kickbike riders on here? Are we classing them as a cycle?

Steve


----------



## neil earley (12 Apr 2012)

looked on web they look interesting, keep us posted on how you get on , regards neil


----------



## CopperCyclist (12 Apr 2012)

I didn't know what one was, so I YouTube'd it.

Amazing - I used to have one when I was a kid, and never knew it.

Of course back then it was called a Scooter.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> I didn't know what one was, so I YouTube'd it.
> 
> Amazing - I used to have one when I was a kid, and never knew it.
> 
> Of course back then it was called a Scooter.


Yes, I looked at one of Steve's photos, studied it, and came to the same conclusion .


----------



## Bigsharn (12 Apr 2012)

A former Kickbike rider here... After hitting a particularly bad bump the frame snapped on mine (followed by many fat jokes later).

Had a Millenium Racer (the one before the G4s came out) If you've got dodgy knees I wouldn't consider getting a new one to be honest. If you can, get an old model to try it out first though.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Apr 2012)

I am having great fun with the Kickbike. It a cross between cycling and running. I think you need to be more aerobically fitter to ride a Kickbike than you do a bike. I recently did a 48km ride along the motorway. Plenty of road bikes came past me but not many street bikes.

I am getting fitter very quickly and the weight is also coming off. There is certainly a knack to riding one but that is coming gradually.

















I have never heard the scooter comments before 

Steve


----------



## JC4LAB (14 Sep 2012)

A few years ago Cancer research did a series of fundraising bike rides of 20miles or so..A group of these were on the Liverpool Aintree area route.ridden by some rubgy team..I was mighty impressed...The supplier was a company called Vroom from holland but that supplier has long since disappeared from the web. I have wanted one for years..Seen the Finland Kickbike website but there seems to be no Uk agent or Uk supplier..wouild be great for something like Blackpools "ride the lights"..


----------



## Stevey G (17 Nov 2012)

steveindenmark said:


> I am hoping not to be shot down too much
> 
> I do ride a TREK road bike and I have had an ICE trike and a Bacchetta Giro 26 and so can be considered as a real bike rider.
> 
> ...


 Hi Steve

Yeah, I got a scooter, it's a Kostka hill speed. Use it for work a couple of times a week - prefer it to a bike as I don't get a sore backside and it's much more fun! Nah, not a cycle, a scooter. Check out Swifty scooters.


----------



## Saluki (17 Nov 2012)

A friend of ours is considering one of these as he goes Joring with his Huskies. He does bike Joring so the husky's pull the bike along (or that is the theory, sometimes they just trot at the side of the bike leaving our Mark to do some actual pedalling). 
He figured that a kickbike is the cheaper option to a Joring scooter.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Nov 2012)

Look on Youtube for Kickbikes and you will see the dogs pulling them.

Steve


----------



## jmuscat (9 Jan 2013)

New member in Lexington Ky. I have a millennium just got it did 6 miles on it.Still getting use to it.


----------

